# Which breeder



## Kkcc

Hi

I have decided to get a Cockapoo and was hoping people could recommend a good breeder in Scotland there seems so many to choose from !


----------



## Jedicrazy

Contact MandyM on here. She is an excellent hobby breeder and I got my Poppy from her. There are other members on here with her dogs too.


----------



## wilfiboy

Ditto, I got Fergus from Mandy and I honestly can't fault her set up. Out of my three dogs Mandy would be the only breeder I could 100% hand on heart recommend. Her dogs are first and foremost her pets and remain so, unlike some breeders who rehome their dogs at a certain age. All the dogs live in her home and this is where the pups are raised in a very social environment. Mandy will only breed if she finds the correct stud and that everything is conducive to a healthy litter, if you look at threads on here Mandy searched for a stud for Miley and found many a stud to be too big for her so never went a head at the time, although her girls are PRA clear she will only use PRA clear studs. You'll get pictures from birth of the litter no hounding and asking if someone has time to send you a picture, you'll get a proper puppy experience. If you find her in the members list it will give you her email address. She has had quite a few people lately who have travelled up from England for one of her pups. Good luck with your search x


----------



## dmgalley

Fergus and Poppy love love love!!!!


----------



## Peanut

Hi!!! You can contact Lucas Frith in Stockport (near Manchester). I have my dog from him (Peanut) who is just an amazing black girl and we are getting Coconut who will come home on the 12th of September. 

We have spent the day with him and he has 3 black boys available. They are just adorable. They are 3 weeks old and the mum is a beautiful brown roam show cocker. He breads beaufitul cockers. Dad is an apricot toy who is owned by Lucas´ mother. 

Parents are KC registered, PRA checked, DNA, with worming, vaccines, blanquet...etc. He is the nicest person you can see. 

His dogs are not only beautiful. They are so well tempered...Peanut is a bundle of joy, funny, clever and a lovely girl. Although her dad is a toy poodle she is not small by any means. She weights 9.5 kgs which is not unheard on miniature ones too. 

Hurry up if you want one of his, as they go very quickly. He has already sold 3 out of 6 and he won´t have any more litters until December. 

Google him as Lucas Frith and you can get his number or IM me. Please mention the forum to him or tell him that Peanut´s mum recommended him. I just want to spread the world for him as I am always impressed with him and his dogs.


----------



## emjon123

Whereabouts in a Scotland are you?


----------



## Kkcc

wilfiboy said:


> Ditto, I got Fergus from Mandy and I honestly can't fault her set up. Out of my three dogs Mandy would be the only breeder I could 100% hand on heart recommend. Her dogs are first and foremost her pets and remain so, unlike some breeders who rehome their dogs at a certain age. All the dogs live in her home and this is where the pups are raised in a very social environment. Mandy will only breed if she finds the correct stud and that everything is conducive to a healthy litter, if you look at threads on here Mandy searched for a stud for Miley and found many a stud to be too big for her so never went a head at the time, although her girls are PRA clear she will only use PRA clear studs. You'll get pictures from birth of the litter no hounding and asking if someone has time to send you a picture, you'll get a proper puppy experience. If you find her in the members list it will give you her email address. She has had quite a few people lately who have travelled up from England for one of her pups. Good luck with your search x


Hi thank you to all for this I'm not too technically minded how would I search on Mandy where is she based as well? 
Thanks


----------



## Kkcc

emjon123 said:


> Whereabouts in a Scotland are you?


Hi I'm just west of Glasgow


----------



## Kkcc

Jedicrazy said:


> Contact MandyM on here. She is an excellent hobby breeder and I got my Poppy from her. There are other members on here with her dogs too.


I have tried to contact her hopefully she gets back to me thank you


----------



## wilfiboy

I'm sure she will, she's north of Aberdeen. I'm doing an 8 hour trip this weekend to revisit Fergus' mum and see his baby brothers and sisters who are going to their forever homes this weekend .... So from Glasgow it seems a snitch lol. I'll mention that you've tried to contact her x


----------



## Kkcc

Hi if you wouldn't mind telling her I'm trying to reach her that round be great vid tried several routes !


----------



## emjon123

You are not far from me. We got Bailey from Anzil In Liverpool and I would highly recommend Anthony. She was certainly worth the drive!

There are a few breeders I have heard of in Scotland, Scottish Cockapoos, who are not too far from you, Dumbarton I think, also Glendream Cockapoos, although I do not know anything about either of them.


----------



## Ncram74

we got our little black girl from Scottish Cockapoos, Dougie was great all health checks done. Only thing I would say is call him don't email as he doesn't seem to check emails that often!
I'm already trying to convince hubby phoebe needs a little sister and would have no hesitation in going back to scottish cockapoos. good luck! x


----------



## wilfiboy

Kkcc, I did tell her that you've tried to contact her but her laptop is broken at the moment , she had no idea you'd tried to contact her. Hopefully she'll get it sorted soon. We had a great visit though. Fergus remembered his mummy he was all over her more so than the other dogs and enjoyed meeting his new brothers and sisters. The pictures are rubbish because it was just my phone and there was so much movement, tails wagging, Fergus trying to get his face next to Pyper...he thought he was one if the litter.


----------



## KarenD

*Looking for a black cockapoo.*



Ncram74 said:


> we got our little black girl from Scottish Cockapoos, Dougie was great all health checks done. Only thing I would say is call him don't email as he doesn't seem to check emails that often!
> I'm already trying to convince hubby phoebe needs a little sister and would have no hesitation in going back to scottish cockapoos. good luck! x


Hi, great to see your post. We have been in contact with Dougie, and he is due a litter next week. We are hoping he has a little girl amongst the litter. Did you have an overall good experience? He seems very thorough with testing and seems very friendly. Did u get pictures when the puppies were born and did you get to visit the pups and pick the puppy you wanted? Sorry last question, how much are his pups? Many thanks, Karen


----------

